# Best dematting comb?



## Marky82 (Sep 30, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good dematting tool? Enzo, my 1 year old Cockapoo (silky, single coat) gets combed regularly so he doesn't really have bad matts but the hair near his paws usually sticks together. I can comb it out but he gets fidgety with his paws and I thought using a dematter to break it up would be faster. I currently have the Safari Mat Remover but I think it's a little too harsh for my needs. It has little "splitting teeth" between the blades and they get caught up in his hair. Since he doesn't really have matts, I don't need to those to break them up.

I was looking this Oster Undercoat Rake which looked similar to a dematting comb but didn't have the small splitting teeth between the blades. Has anyone used these on a single coated dog?

Any recommendations are appreciated!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I have this: http://www.amazon.com/Safari-De-Mat...upplies_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=13RND0ZRBQ5R8FRFZ0KY

Also by safari but it is just a de-matting comb not the remover tool. It works really well for Murphy. It helps break up larger clumps (they seem to always form around his collar, even though he only wears it on walks/in the car) and then I am usually able to comb them out the rest of the way with a greyhound comb or brush them with a slicker brush.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Try a good quality pin brush with a soft rubber base that lets the pins skip over snarls. Ginger's tail hair is 6-12" long and I dampen it and brush it until I stop hearing the little snicks of the pins skipping over the little snarls and hear the hiss of pins going through the hair. I make zero attempt to get through the hair but let the brush do the work for me and so far it has taken care of the sort of thing you are describing perfectly in maybe half a dozen strokes. She is a small dog of indeterminate origins, chi/pom/terrier/spaniel? with extravagantly long tail/butt feathers and usually only gets a good going over once a week. I went for the good stuff, Chris Christensen.


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

Kathyy said:


> Try a good quality pin brush with a soft rubber base that lets the pins skip over snarls. Ginger's tail hair is 6-12" long and I dampen it and brush it until I stop hearing the little snicks of the pins skipping over the little snarls and hear the hiss of pins going through the hair. I make zero attempt to get through the hair but let the brush do the work for me and so far it has taken care of the sort of thing you are describing perfectly in maybe half a dozen strokes. She is a small dog of indeterminate origins, chi/pom/terrier/spaniel? with extravagantly long tail/butt feathers and usually only gets a good going over once a week. I went for the good stuff, Chris Christensen.


I second the pin brush. Kid's detangler spray (the tear free kind), works really well on hard to get out matts you don't want to cut. I do have that safari matt cutter, though I find going through with the pin brush, then spraying the area with detangler spray (let it soak in for a minute or two, work it in with your fingers), and then taking a stainless steel comb through the matt slowly to work it out, makes it go pretty fast.

Also if its under neath his pads, you can always just use a scissor or clippers and make the fur short (so it's just even with the bottom of the pads), so that it won't mat.


----------

